# Hwbot



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 29, 2011)

*Join the ThinkDigit Forum team at HWBOT. Show off your OC skills and help bringing India's and team's rank above!* 
*Link -* ThinkDigit Forum @ HWBOT

*Steps - *

*1.* OC and OC and OC till you reach the limit of your hardware. BE CAREFUL, dont burn it . 
You should take the help of forum members by creating a thread in this section, if you are not too confident or have some queries. 
*2.* Join this link with any desired username and post here so we get to know who you are. 
*3.* There are various benches available - Memory, Motherboard, Processor, Videocard, Disk.
*4.* On the right side of above pages download and rule links are mentioned. *READ* the rules before downloading the benchmarks from there. 
*5.* Run the benchmarks of your choice as per rules. 
*6.* Now go to hwbot and you will see SUBMIT SCORE button on right side. Hit it!
*7.* Locate the benchmark which you want to submit from that page, click respective Submit button. 
*8.* Now enter details as asked and click Submit Benchmark Score button at bottom. Congrats you made your first submission . Ranks and points will be calculated. 

This is basic of HWBOT. As you explore you will find various competitions, challenges running, extreme cooling (LN2 etc) benchmarks, people competing for best scores and several records being broken!
On the whole if you love to Overclock and fiddle with your hardware, you will love that place!

Now post any benchmark tweaks in this thread if you find. I will add them in this post. 

Thats all for now! 
If you have any queries feel free to contact our team members. You may discuss your scores here.  

Good luck Overclocking. 

==================================================

*Various Tweaks -*

AMD 6*** GPU users should use Catalyst 11.7 for benching Unigine.

For aquamark first use this patch if you have 64bit OS and aquamark is not running. Rename the Aquamark.exe (in program files) to anything you like. Delete the directcpll.dll. Use real time priority. Tighten your memory. Use a bit of lod (for nvidia GPU) and you're good to go!


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2011)

NO...infact i will be happy to help if you guys want create a new team.or collaborate with us


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 29, 2011)

No. Digit has no such team


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 29, 2011)

sumonpathak said:


> NO...infact i will be happy to help if you guys want create a new team.or collaborate with us



Just same here. Would be more than happy. 


But how many serious overclockers are here in this forum?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2011)

two or three from what i have seen...maybe more...but they are in the closet...


----------



## CA50 (Dec 29, 2011)

^ can anyone join more then 1 team ??

How many members will be there if a TDF team is made??


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2011)

^^NO
or else i would have joined u guys....but i got a team to run now.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 29, 2011)

^ ya dude, i saw you  

Regarding TDF team, some or many older TDF members (OCers) have joined different teams


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 29, 2011)

frankly we lost many indian to OCN...


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 29, 2011)

^^ Very true, and also don't forget OCX. Saw some Indians there too.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 30, 2011)

thinkDigit forum @ HWBOT



join!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2011)

^^ Joined there


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 31, 2011)

Me too


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice!!
Now post benches


----------



## CA50 (Dec 31, 2011)

^ wished i could  join, but i am already a member of another team, good luck to you guys


----------



## Tenida (Dec 31, 2011)

Joined too


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 31, 2011)

CA50 said:


> ^ wished i could  join, but i am already a member of another team, good luck to you guys



Same here. :/


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 31, 2011)

CA50 said:


> ^ wished i could  join, but i am already a member of another team, good luck to you guys



thanks buddy 



Tenida said:


> Joined too



bring out the ocer in you. 

i will suggest you to try oc your gpu to hawk's speed and processor to say 4.5ghz if temps allow and then post some nice 3dmark11 all 3 preset scores there


----------



## Tenida (Dec 31, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks buddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do it.Thanks


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 31, 2011)

tenida you have a very good processor and it will help in getting high 3dmark11 scores 

BTW our team is currently 6th out of 104 in India. time to compete hard. bring on your scores everyone


----------



## Tenida (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok.I will definitely contribute to my team
Also ask *S_V,Cilus,Mukherjee,Tkin,SKUD,asingh,vickybat and others digitian*  to join  our Team


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 31, 2011)

yeah in the process


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 31, 2011)

well...am running anther team...but whatever brings up India's ranking...
good luck guys...

Also...i hope you guys know all the procedures for submitting valid screenshots?


----------



## mukherjee (Dec 31, 2011)

sumonpathak said:


> well...am running anther team...but whatever brings up India's ranking...
> good luck guys...
> 
> Also...i hope you guys know all the procedures for submitting valid screenshots?



Joined up our team guys...

Yeah,*closet/bathroom*(??) OCers unite


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 1, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thinkDigit forum @ HWBOT
> 
> 
> 
> join!!



joined: smile: i am not an overclocker but still


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> well...am running anther team...but whatever brings up India's ranking...
> good luck guys...
> 
> Also...i hope you guys know all the procedures for submitting valid screenshots?



I little question :

take a look here :

SuperPi submission rules

what's the meaning of apps window with green lines ?? Is it optional to post green marked screen shots ?? For eg. MeMset 4.1 won't run on any latest AMD mobo - so how to post a valid result if we have to include Memset screenshot.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 1, 2012)

Joined Hwbot under thinkdigitForum. with the same name.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 1, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> well...am running anther team...but whatever brings up India's ranking...
> good luck guys...
> 
> Also...i hope you guys know all the procedures for submitting valid screenshots?



thanks sumon 



Sam said:


> joined: smile: i am not an overclocker but still



sammy just oc your proccy on stock volt if you want 
btw people have posted stock benches too there, i saw. 



topgear said:


> I little question :
> 
> take a look here :
> 
> ...



yeah, green is optional. 



Cilus said:


> Joined Hwbot under thinkdigitForum. with the same name.



nice. benches


----------



## S_V (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year Guys....

Registered there with same name... will look into more later.....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 1, 2012)

nice S_V.

@all
and you may discuss your score here!


----------



## Skud (Jan 1, 2012)

Registered as skud79.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 1, 2012)

nice skud. 

A TIP -
catalyst tweaks are allowed in hwbot. set tessellation to zero before running unigine  

@mithun
your wprime score is with 2 threads?

@guru_urug
i have updated your superpi score. you didn't mention the time there.
and you haven't added a system screenshot?


----------



## guru_urug (Jan 1, 2012)

@Jas
srry abt that...I was just in such a hurry to put it up and participate that I missed out the details in the submission form  Thanks for updating that. Will put up system pic later when I get time


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jan 1, 2012)

yes should i change it to single thread


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 1, 2012)

no keep it to 2 threads. was just asking.

no problem guru_urug


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yeah, green is optional.



thanks for the info


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 2, 2012)

you are welcome TP 


mithun you ran hwbot unigine v1.03 with unigine v2.5?
in my case its giving me a blank screen with huge number of fps on top and unigine written at bottom!

this unigine issue anyone facing?
*img820.imageshack.us/img820/5294/56947117.png


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jan 2, 2012)

will try & get back

one more thing how r the other guys getting 30K+ points on aquamark on a 9800 anyone knows any trick


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 2, 2012)

Actually i am seeing many wierd things there. A 840mhz 6950 beating higher clocked ones in some scores! 
These are tricks or what i dont know!

And my 6950 doesnt like to remain at 890/1375 constant in aquamark. Some instances its 500/1250!! Any solution?

And mithun after lauching the aqua app open task manager and in proccesses set its affinity to all cores. Enable hyperthreading in bench options. It will improve cpu score!

Any sol to my problems?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 2, 2012)

^^you downloading from here???
Index of /downloads/hwbot_unigine_heaven_v103


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 2, 2012)

^just downloaded the app from there (light download), already had unigine v2.5. 
shall i try full or typical download from there?



> And my 6950 doesnt like to remain at 890/1375 constant in aquamark. Some instances its 500/1250!! Any solution?



fixed with powertune!


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 2, 2012)

try the full version....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 3, 2012)

> Use the patch -
> techPowerUp! Forums - View Single Post - Aquamark 3 - Windows XP/Vista 64-Bit Dual Patch
> Rename the Aquamark.exe (program files x86) to anything you like...
> Delete the directcpll.dll...
> ...



what is meant by last two lines?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jan 3, 2012)

Tighten ur memory means tighter(LOW) timinigs u have to decrase the frequency though
LOD =level of detail
Level of detail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 3, 2012)

yeah it seems Level Of Detail. but how in aquamark?



mithun_mrg said:


> Tighten ur memory means tighter(LOW) timinigs u have to decrase the frequency though



oh!!
thanks mithun


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 3, 2012)

jaskanwar singh said:


> nice skud.
> 
> A tip -
> catalyst tweaks are allowed in hwbot. Set tessellation to zero before running unigine



rofl!! :d

Sumonpathak - really what is the fascination of getting India a higher rank??! I thought we  OC coz its good fun...?

P.S. hwbot country cups are very nice though!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 3, 2012)

^i am serious 
[AMD Tessalation] Is This True score? - hwbot.org

sumon that helped. unigine is running. that app uses unigine 2.1!


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 3, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> rofl!! :d
> 
> Sumonpathak - really what is the fascination of getting India a higher rank??! *I thought we  OC coz its good fun...?*
> 
> P.S. hwbot country cups are very nice though!



y create a team then?
its fun just submitting alone...aint it??
y compete? on that note...y create a profile at all? jus run benches and post in forum


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 4, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> y create a team then?
> its fun just submitting alone...aint it??
> y compete? on that note...y create a profile at all? jus run benches and post in forum



well u need a profile to see whos doing what but the rest of ur post i totally agree with...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 5, 2012)

HWBOT OC Challenge January 2012 @ HWBOT
we should participate!!


----------



## S_V (Jan 5, 2012)

I will do that.... from Tom'ow I am little free and will do the Benchmark and submit it


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 7, 2012)

nice S_V

@all
this thing is really interesting. you see if you are at 1st or 6th or 11th position in each stage you get 10pts!

*IMPORTANT FOR AMD 6*** GPU USERS -*
for unigine benching use catalyst 11.7! see boost in performance 


``````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
err..when will people start posting there?


----------



## S_V (Jan 7, 2012)

ok captain... 

please tell me what do i run First to submit there... I will run and submit here you can do there or else i can submit there....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 7, 2012)

ok S_V. 
first submit 3dmark 06 here for 4 core config HWBOT OC Challenge January 2012 @ HWBOT

then you can do as many of these -
Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.
Overclocking, overclocking, and much more! Like overclocking.
start with superpi, wprime, 3dmark11 entry, performance, aquamark, unigine.  

for aquamark do these too -


Spoiler



Use the patch -
techPowerUp! Forums - View Single Post - Aquamark 3 - Windows XP/Vista 64-Bit Dual Patch
Rename the Aquamark.exe (program files x86) to anything you like
Delete the directcpll.dll
Use real time priority
Tighten your memory...
Use a bit of lod and you're good to go!!!



also for aquamark and unigine download the hwbot apps from that videocard benchmark link. 
choose full download in unigine. 

and i can only edit your scores and detail(if any mistake), cant post. 

so go ahead and hit the submit button 

BTW mithun is posting for 2 core config in that competition. will ask cilus for 6 core.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jan 8, 2012)

@skipper how good is this score also how to increase LOD bias in HD6000 dosen't support Rivatuner
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7172/6657873661_8a32c80b48.jpg
result new1 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 8, 2012)

there is no LOD in ATI


----------



## AmpleNM (Jan 8, 2012)

registered as AmpleNM


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 8, 2012)

mithun_mrg said:


> @skipper how good is this score also how to increase LOD bias in HD6000 dosen't support Rivatuner
> *farm8.staticflickr.com/7172/6657873661_8a32c80b48.jpg
> result new1 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr



nice one buddy 



AmpleNM said:


> registered as AmpleNM



nice. now time for some serious oc


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 9, 2012)

registered as kapilove77


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm in. Name = Bullet500.

btw, @Jas.

Can you update the important links in the first post? Rules and all that.

Also see if you can rename the team to "ThinkDigit Forum"  Kind of looks good.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 9, 2012)

ico said:


> I'm in. Name = Bullet500.
> 
> btw, @Jas.
> 
> ...



renamed. 

ok will update now.

updated front page! comments and suggestions?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 12, 2012)

a challenge for mithun -
chickenbeef's PiFast global challenge - Jan 11, 2012 until Feb 10, 2012 @ HWBOT


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jan 12, 2012)

already accepted ha ha will try my best to beat him


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 12, 2012)

sumonpathak's Memory Clock country challenge - Jan 12, 2012 until Jan 19, 2012 @ HWBOT



should be easy...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 14, 2012)

^submitted


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 17, 2012)

won the challenge sumon 

sumonpathak's Memory Clock country challenge - Jan 12, 2012 until Jan 19, 2012 @ HWBOT


----------



## S_V (Jan 17, 2012)

Congrats mate... 
Details please


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 17, 2012)

S_V thanks. 
Jaskanwar Singh`s Memory Clock score: 940 MHz with a DDR3 SDRAM


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 18, 2012)

congrats...totally forgot about it lol...

which rams btw???


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2012)

what are the rules of submitting a gpu related score say 3DMark 11 - will a 3DMark score screenshot along with gpu-z + cpuz screenshot be enough ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 18, 2012)

^^yup


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 18, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> congrats...totally forgot about it lol...
> 
> which rams btw???




thanks 
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL


----------



## topgear (Jan 19, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^yup



thanks for the reply


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 24, 2012)

Well guys...was thinking about making an specialized team for competition like Country cup etc...
wats ur take on this?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 31, 2012)

special thanks to all of them in this list, we are now 3rd in India. 

*i.imgur.com/ZLEYG.png


@S_V
your 3dmark06 score is not proper compared to the one posted here -
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-show-off/121310-post-your-3dmark-results-here.html


----------



## S_V (Feb 1, 2012)

yeah... something is wrong with my current driver also I ran with single card only... isn't that submission with single card?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 1, 2012)

still, S_V run with stable drivers for both single card and SLI.

ok, *HWBOT OC Challenge February 2012* is up 

4 competitions  -

*1. Allendale,Conroe,Kentsfield Vantage *


> LIMITATIONS
> 
> Only use processors based on the Conroe, Conroe 2MB l2, Conroe 512k, Conroe-E, Conroe-L, Allendale, Kentsfield core.
> Please attach a picture of your overclocking rig.
> ...



*2. S939 3DMark06*


> LIMITATIONS
> 
> Only use processors using socket Socket 939.
> Please attach a picture of your overclocking rig.
> ...



*3. Pentium4 3DMark03*


> LIMITATIONS
> 
> Only use processors from the Intel Pentium 4 family.
> Please attach a picture of your overclocking rig.
> ...



*4. Intel and AMD-free 3DMark01*


> LIMITATIONS
> 
> Only use processors manufacturered by SIS, National Semiconductor, Via, Cyrix, Integrated Device Technology, Transmeta, Rise Technology.
> Please attach a picture of your overclocking rig.
> ...


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 2, 2012)

sorry for noob question, but how do i make a submission? what all needs to be included on the screenshot?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 2, 2012)

^*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-show-off/150625-hwbot.html#post1551808


----------



## S_V (Feb 5, 2012)

Guys.........

Keep Posting your results in Feb Competition and maintain our Lead.... 

I could only post Benchies in Conroe and Pentium 4 Results.. Got no 939 and AMD,Intel Free Systems... anyone?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 5, 2012)

^nice S_V 

i will ask people with those processors here to post.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 6, 2012)

S_V said:


> Guys.........
> 
> Keep Posting your results in Feb Competition and maintain our Lead....
> 
> I could only post Benchies in Conroe and Pentium 4 Results.. Got no 939 and AMD,Intel Free Systems... anyone?



can i post with my amd  phenom 955?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 6, 2012)

^no buddy, see post 77.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 6, 2012)

^^
k thanks buddy got it.btw can i update my submission in hwbot with more oced one like if i have oced my processor more than what i have submitted in hwbot can i update this result with the one i submitted before?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 6, 2012)

^yes. just add new submission. or edit the previous one. previous will vanish.


----------



## S_V (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello Guys...

I know you guys are all Busy with personal Life.. But please post your results in Feb' compet'tion 2012 especially in Socket 939 and Intel AMD free Benhmark results. I posted in Conroe and P4 Results. 

We *lost our HOLD from 2nd Position to 10th*... We need points mate...

I always love Open Case systems....

With Conroe Processor :

*Core 2 Duo 4500*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/HWBOT/726925.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/HWBOT/726926.jpg


*With P4 Processor:*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/HWBOT/727014-P4.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/HWBOT/727012-P4.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/HWBOT/727013-P4.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2012)

i think S_V, no one has those proccy here, or people are not just interested 
BTW nice pics.

BTW GIGABYTE Spring Extreme Competition @ HWBOT


----------



## S_V (Feb 18, 2012)

I am all set for Gigabyte too...
will be posting them soon but unfortunately My Giga Board is crappy and not allowing me to OC more than 3.8gHz of 1090T


----------



## sumonpathak (Feb 19, 2012)

good luck guys...since i have none of those setup am sitting this one out.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Feb 19, 2012)

S_V said:


> I am all set for Gigabyte too...
> will be posting them soon but unfortunately My Giga Board is crappy and not allowing me to OC more than 3.8gHz of 1090T



what board??


----------



## S_V (Feb 19, 2012)

Gigabyte 880G-USB3L rev3.1


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Feb 20, 2012)

S_V @880G - okies..  Ive got a 790FXTA UD5 + Ive ordered A PIIX61090T ... ill also give the Gigabyte OC Competition a shot!


----------



## S_V (Feb 20, 2012)

Sure mate... ALL THE BEST

Finally I could able to Reach 4 GHZ with this Mobo...


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 20, 2012)

ahh...i saw that challenge on the first day itself but both of my HDDs are gone for RMA so using ubuntu in live cd.without HDD no windows and no competition.hope will receive my HDD within march 15th.
@sv,
hey,bro change your RAM and give it another try.you can beat that saint who is in first position.he is running his processor at 3800MHz and you are running yours at 4000MHz.you are having 800MHz RAM and he is having 1600MHz so give another try with 1600MHz RAM.


----------



## S_V (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Sukesh for the support...

But we both are running at same speed mate... It's just he mentioned 1600mhz in the table unlike me 800mhz(x2) .... 800mhz is the Right format to fill in.... 
If you check the CPUz in screenshots, you will understand.. Also wprime32 is 99% dependent on Processor only.

It's not the RAM i need to Change ...I need to change Mobo..becoz my Giga Mobo is crap ... Unfortunately I could able to Get this model only in GigaByte from Friends. If it is Common competition then I own awesome MSI 890GX Mobo for AMD


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 21, 2012)

^^even though your mobo is crap it allowed you to go till 4GHz that is 200MHz more than him.then why he is getting more points?


----------



## S_V (Feb 21, 2012)

Many Things matter...like his Chipset 890FX is superior than mine (880G) ....Also he is Running his processor in 130TDP as well as better NB frequency.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 21, 2012)

^^
hmm...looks like NB frequency is making the difference.why don't you try to increase it?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 21, 2012)

s_v said:


> if it is common competition then i own awesome msi 890gx mobo for amd



msi 890gxm g65?


----------



## S_V (Feb 21, 2012)

yep..... Why?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 23, 2012)

S_V said:


> yep..... Why?



it has very week VRMs. many have blown.


----------



## S_V (Feb 23, 2012)

WoW... 

That's seems to be True.. I won't risk this Board to OC 1090T to it's Limits then. Anyway My friend won't OC at all and It's safe I return this Board to him without OC. (I took this Board from HIM to Submit results in HWBOT).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 24, 2012)

^you better return it fast then


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 27, 2012)

why arent skud's submissions not been given team points!

_update_
oh, got it.


----------



## Skud (Feb 27, 2012)

why??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 27, 2012)

not TDF's best submission for 2600k.


----------



## S_V (Feb 27, 2012)

Please submit your benches guys... We just need 30+ points to reach second place..... 

Soon I ll submit my i7 950 results too


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Mar 1, 2012)

S_V - dude not pushing 1090T more?? btw nice job benching it at 4.2GHz!!!

Here goes nothing.. wPrime32m @ stock Vxx.
*i.imgur.com/tQGHX.jpg


----------



## S_V (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice mate.....

I don't have time to play with 1090T anymore?


----------



## hitesh (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello everyone !! 
I too have joined thinkdigit forum at hwbot.  
Am I the only one in this team with Pentium 4 631 or is there someone else too ??


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Mar 2, 2012)

lol... dont get disheartened ive got a 650MHz PIII (Coppermine, Pentium II Pro MMX) and Im proud of it..


----------



## S_V (Mar 2, 2012)

hitesh said:


> Hello everyone !!
> I too have joined thinkdigit forum at hwbot.
> Am I the only one in this team with Pentium 4 631 or is there someone else too ??



welcome to our Team mate...

It doesn't matter Which Hardware you own. It's the submission that matters and points will be awarded based on your Hardware(compared to same level).. This is really important for Team Points.

Also it's an Advantage for you If no other member in our Team doesn't own your same processor.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Mar 3, 2012)

ran wprime 32m at a depressing 4.34GHz(217x20) @1.75v(5.944sec) on air.. 

problem solved shall post pics soon..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Is this still alive?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2013)

Yes it is. Post benchmarks on the group if you want


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 31, 2013)

done.registered with username rijinpk1.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 21, 2014)

News :

ObscureParadox Overclocks Celeron 1.2GHz to 4GHz (235% OC) During HWBOT Team Cup 2014


----------



## topgear (Jul 26, 2014)

ah, good old 875 motherboard but I'm still not sure which celeron cpu paradox used ? There's no data on this on Intel's website.

Nevermind, found a little info on the cpu 
Intel Mobile Celeron 1.2 GHz - RH80530NZ009256 / RH80530WZ009256 / BXM80530B120GC


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm shocked with the OC potential


----------

